# Aaarrrggghhh...I give UP! (Matting...AGAIN!)



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I have been SO diligent, brushing, combing, dematting Molly...in the morning, and then again at night.

EVERYDAY!

It's been alot of work, because it seems Molly's coat has been getting thicker, and wavier, and coarser. But, it's been beautifully under control.

UNTIL we woke up this morning! :suspicious::suspicious: There were matts that were definitely NOT there last night! She's a calm and sound sleeper, so it's not like she was tossling around during the night...and these matts are pure buggers...I CAN'T DE-TANGLE SOME OF THEM! :frusty::frusty:

I REALLY want to avoid taking her to the groomer since our last two experiences were so traumatic, so I'm going to give it a try, cutting her hair myself. I've been really studying as many Threads as I can, have printed the diagram for her bangs, and am just wondering what clipper (or scissor) is best to start with! HELP!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry you are having trouble. If you really must, use the scissors. The clippers make for curly ends often. But I'm not an expert, so hopefully someone else will have the inside track for you.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

=(

My rescued hav carmen is the queen of tangles. Her hair is wavy, thick, and for some reason gets mats very easily. Because of this we had to keep her hair on the short side - she is due for a trim shortly too. The groomer scissors her to 1 1/2 for body and legs I try to keep a little longer like a 2 because other wise shee looks like she is all chubby body (he he he). That helps a lot since it is super easy to brush. When you bathe her do you let the conditioner sit in there and not rinse it out all the way? I tried the distilled water conditioner treatment and that helps make the hair "slippery" for a few days so the mats dont come in as much. If you are going to groom yourself, use scissors and get a buddy to help you. My hair dressor cuts her own Maltese hair, and she knew a lot about getting them to look great - maybe yours can give you some tips too? 

GOOD LUCK!! It will be ok!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Maureen, I am going through this with Oliver too. AARRRGH! It seems like I just get them all out and I'll pet him 5 minutes later and they are all back!! Just LOOKING at him causes matts, I swear!

Before you cut, try sliding an open pair of scissors into the matt near the skin and pulling outward. It helps to break the matt apart. When Oliver has a really big matt, I may do this several times. Then spray with detangler and gently tease it out. It really helps. I may still end up giving him a shorter cut, but for now, I'm going to try to keep it longer. I don't think I would be so attached to keeping it long, if he hadn't scratched it all off when he was struggling with itching so much...it's just now getting longer and fuller! 

Good luck whatever you decide to do. Keep us posted and show us a picture if you give Molly a trim!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*I'm gonna' do it!* :whoo:

I'm going to take it slow, and exhale frequently, and I'm going to keep in mind what all of us always say: "It's only hair! It's only HAIR!"

For about three minutes today, I almost thought I was going to give in and take Molly to a groomer, but just the THOUGHT of how scared she'd be, slapped me back to my senses.

If I botch it real bad, I'll put a positive spin on it and tell people she's a "counter can" model...ound:ound:

I'll probably attempt it next week...I'm STILL going to work on the matts (all of your suggestions make sense!) to salvage as much as I can...and then I'm going for it. I will Post pictures no matter the outcome...oy! :suspicious:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maureen, I am so sorry. Let me just say it does get better. Jasper has curly/wavy hair and if you looked at him he would mat. And his hair got courser for a while too. But right around when he turned two years-- it all got better-- at least for now. How old is Molly?

I can't give you any advice on clipping-- I failed miserably. But I have found some products that helped a lot on getting mats out and keeping Jasper silky. 
I have tried a million shampoos and conditioners and the ones that seem to work the best for Jas is Pantene Blond Expressions or for cash being black I use always smooth shampoo and conditioner.

I also love Nova Pearls Moisturizer Mist for Dogs & Cats-- again I have tried the coat handlers and eqyss and other leave ins but I find this to work the best-- I spray it on after I have toweled them a bit and then as I am combing I spray the mats with it-- I water it down a bit too.

http://www.petco.com/product/102858/Tomlyn-Nova-Pearls-Moisturizer-Mist-for-Dogs-and-Cats.aspx

The other thing I learned from the forum which was a god send was to get a comb with rotating teeth. I rarely use a brush any more But just comb through them.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751494

good luck-- all dogs are different but these really worked for me. Please post us a before and after...


----------

